# The German influence in Brazil



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

^^You're right about Helen. It's only an hour and a half drive from my house and it is an interesting town, but the people who work in the shops are usually not German-Americans. In fact one of the most authentic stores is run by a Dutch woman. Most people assume she's from Germany, but I asked her where she was from and she said The Netherlands.


----------



## Sahil12345 (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow fascinating! forgive my ignorace, but up until now, I never realized that Brazil was so...multicultural and cosmopolitan


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

That's awesome!... it looks like the perfect mix between California and Germany!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

ZOHAR said:


> some pics from Novo Hamburgo my father born there
> his father also emmigrated there from Germany in WW2


hello, I am from Novo Hamburgo.

Just for info, most germans immigrated to Brazil between 1822 and 1900. Not many germans came to Brazil after WW2... only a few nazi criminals who had some german relatives in the country and came into hiding.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> I think that Brazilians of partial German descent make a big deal out of the fact that their ancestry is German. I grew up in Wisconsin in the midwestern US and about 70% of the population has German roots. They don't have towns that look German or anything else. The towns in Wisconsin with a large German-American population look exactly the same as towns in Virginia that have large Scottish-American populations. In fact, the only difference among my German-American friends is that about half of them were Lutherans, while the other half were Catholic.



in Brazil too, about half the germans were catholic and half lutheran.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

AcesHigh said:


> hello, I am from Novo Hamburgo.
> 
> Just for info, most germans immigrated to Brazil between 1822 and 1900. Not many germans came to Brazil after WW2... only a few nazi criminals who had some german relatives in the country and came into hiding.


his father emmigrated there in 1934 (when Hitler started his war against jews in Germany)


----------



## MexicanBeauty (May 26, 2005)

*Damm!*



shosho said:


> and the most famous german-brazilian:



Did you really had to put that picture there young man?? .....I will now have to look at it! .... :drunk: :colgate:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Pommes-T said:


> Great pictures! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> But: Am I the only german who thinks these villages/towns look even more german than german towns?
> I mean they are all in that bavarian framework design. Even this church. Wow.


Only a few of them look like that. Mainly for turistic reasons. Some of the buildings you see are old buildings built by the german settlers from 1822 to 1880... others are just fake modern buildings immitating german bavarian architecture. There are hundreds of german settled cities in southern Brazil. Some are almost 100% pure german. Others of course, usually the largest, have a lot of population from other ethnicies, like italians, portuguese and also blacks and indians. But whites are predominant in the south of the country.

In many small towns, people still talk old german dialects, in special the Hunsrück.

Once I visited Germany with some friends. In Frankfurt, one of my friends, who fluently spoke Hunsruck (he learned at home) could communicate very well with everybody, but they said to him he talked like people talked in Frankfurt 100 years ago lol. In Berlin he could barely understand what people were talking...


here, pics of german cities in Brazil without the overdose of german bavarian architecture

Frederico Westphalen, 26k people

































Estrela, 29k people









































Igrejinha, 28k people









































Lajeado, 60k people









































Teutônia
a few REAL old german buildings









































Santa Cruz do Sul, 100k people

















































Novo Hamburgo, 250k people









































































São Leopoldo, 200k people

























































Pomerode, brazilian town with largest % of german speakers (95% of the population)

















































Joinville, 500k people (largest german settled city in Brazil)
























lol, bavarian HIGHRISES


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

shosho said:


> and the most famous german-brazilian:


i preffer this
Ana Hickman









or this...
Luize Altenhofen


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

:eek2: 

:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Astonishing beautiful pics! I only know Blumenau, Gramado and Canela (although there is also a big Italian influence), Joinville I only passed through, but it made a nice impression.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

yes, as I said, in most of these towns, although settled by germans, the population isnt exclusively of german descent.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Those pix are utterly fascinating, and thanks for doing this spread... I loved it!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Thing is, we actually have original German houses, but many of them were covered with er... that cement that's not cement lol, u know what I mean, so that they wouldn't look German at all. There are MAAAAANY houses like that all spread out in Blumenau, but over here the very German people, who live in town are actually a bit ashamed of it. I know some people that speak fluent German and refuse to tell me so. When someone speaks with a German accent (yes, many people still do), usually he or she gets some laughs. I think that's some heritage from the Anti-German policy imposed during WW2.

However, for tourism these German characteristics are very appealing and turn out to be very profitable. In Blumenau our city hall was built in the 80's, the city's landmark in the 80's, the regional police dp in the 90's and all of them in German style. I find it pretty cool, especially if they don't distort and start making crappy buildings with squares and X's inside 'em, like some people have already been doing


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

That has to be the weirdest thing i've ever seen. I also recently found out that Brazil has the largest Japanese population outside of Japan. My boss who is a white Brazilian never mentioned this to me. I always thought that Brazilians are the descendents of the Portugese, Spanish, Indians, and blacks, had no idea that others(Italians, Germans, Japanese, etc.) were ever present. I am totally in shock. :shocked:


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

polako said:


> That has to be the weirdest thing i've ever seen. I also recently found out that Brazil has the largest Japanese population outside of Japan. My boss who is a white Brazilian never mentioned this to me. I always thought that Brazilians are the descendents of the Portugese, Spanish, Indians, and blacks, had no idea that others(Italians, Germans, Japanese, etc.) were ever present. I am totally in shock. :shocked:


And I don't get why you're in shock. By the way, the italian ancestry is bigger than the spanish one in Brazil. 25 million brazilians have italian ancestry.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

nice thread!!


----------



## kellysensei (Mar 30, 2006)

Amazing pictures! Anyone got any of Japanese architecture in Brazil?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Nice thread. Germany needs to naturalize some German-Brazilian football players.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Kellysensei. 


here some pictures of japanese elements in Sao Paulo, in the japanese neighborhood called "Liberdade"


streets






























a religious temple






























japanese bookstore




















decoration store




















grocery










a garden




















another garden








































a festival




















a mcdonalds in japanese neighborhood










Festival decoration


















































another grocery










the festival:






























the subway station in the japanese neighborhood


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for your post JR!

I love Liberdade!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

bizarr.


----------



## Rodriogs (May 3, 2008)

So beautiful


----------



## Rodriogs (May 3, 2008)

So beautiful


----------



## MariaLeopoldina (Sep 28, 2010)

Great


----------



## alex pilsen (Feb 19, 2011)

Marquês de Caravelas said:


> They are not Germans, but Brazilians of German origin, most of them are Brazilians with an European mix from Southern Brazil. Nowadays most of the population in Southern Brazil has a German and Italian forefather, at least, like some of my ancestors. But We are 100 % Brazilians and our Portuguese-Bandeirante origins and strength speaks louder as the Conqueror's of this Land..
> 
> The Russian immigrants came in different situations. There were the Volga-German-Russians, the White anti-communist Russians and lots of Jewish-Russians.
> 
> There's a group of Brazilians of Russian ancestry in Palmeira, Paraná. They are quite traditional and they wear traditional clothes.


:banana:

Brazil has nationalized all foreign communities in the "Campanha da Nacionalização" in The Second World War. Well Done !


----------



## JairBolsonaro (Apr 12, 2011)

Marquês de Caravelas said:


> They are not Germans, but Brazilians of German origin, most of them are Brazilians with an European mix from Southern Brazil. Nowadays most of the population in Southern Brazil has a German and Italian forefather, at least, like some of my ancestors. But We are 100 % Brazilians and our Portuguese-Bandeirante origins and strength speaks louder as the Conqueror's of this Land..
> 
> The Russian immigrants came in different situations. There were the Volga-German-Russians, the White anti-communist Russians and lots of Jewish-Russians.
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------

